# Μεταφράζεται το of;



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2011)

Εννοώ βέβαια σε μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση: Όταν χρησιμοποιείται σε επώνυμο ή σε συνδυασμό με τοπωνύμιο ως οιονεί επώνυμο. Πώς θα αποδίδατε π.χ. τον William of Newburgh, ιστορικό του αγγλικού Μεσαίωνα (υποθέτοντας ότι για το τοπωνύμιο ακολουθούμε την απόδοση Νιούμπερι);

Γουίλιαμ του Νιούμπερι
Γουίλιαμ από το Νιούμπερι
Γουίλιαμ οφ Νιούμπερι
Αλλιώς; Πώς;

Φυσικά, αν ήταν από άλλη γλώσσα, δεν θα υπήρχε καν προβληματισμός (τα «ντε» και «φον» κττ είναι «αυτονόητο» ότι δεν μεταφράζονται).


----------



## Earion (Jan 12, 2011)

Τι ωραία που τα διέκριναν οι παλαιοί: άλλος ο Γουλιέλμος *της *Οράγγης και άλλος ο Γουλιέλμος *εκ *Καντερβουρίας (ας πούμε). Ο πρώτος ήταν χωροδεσπότης της περιοχής, ο άλλος απλώς καταγόταν από εκεί. (Οι αρχαίοι χρησιμοποιούσαν εθνικό: Ηρακλείδης ο Ποντικός).

Εδώ, Γουλιέλμος από το Νιούμπερι.

Η ίδια διάκριση πρέπει να γίνεται και για τους γαλλόφωνους και γερμανόφωνους. Ποιος είπε ότι δεν μεταφράζονται αυτοί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2011)

Στη θεωρία, δεν διαφωνώ. Στην πράξη όμως, πόσο ευανάγνωστο είναι να γράφεις, π.χ.

_Ο Γουλιέλμος {όχι Γουίλιαμ;} από το Ν. έγραψε αυτό, στο οποίο ο Ιωάννης {και άρα όχι Τζον;} από το Κ. πρόσθεσε εκείνο, με το οποίο φαίνεται να διαφωνεί και ο Ραλφ {ορίστε;} από το Μ. Όμως, ο Γουλιέλμος..._ 

και να επαναλαμβάνεις αυτά τα «από το» τρεις τέσσερις φορές μέσα σε δυο τρεις προτάσεις;


----------



## Earion (Jan 12, 2011)

Υπέροχη τη βρίσκω τη φράση, και με τους Ιωάννηδες και με τους Γουλιέλμους και με τους Ραλφ (οι τελευταίοι σε παλαιότερη ιστορική περίοδο και σε πρωιμότερη φάση της γλώσσας θα λέγονταν Ρανούλφοι), όλοι αυτοί με τις κρεατοελιές τους και τα όλα τους. Και γιατί σε χαλάει η επανάληψη του "από το" τη στιγμή που το πρωτότυπο είναι γεμάτο από "of";

Η παρεμπίπτουσα ερώτησή σου γιατί Ιωάννης και όχι Τζον (Τζων) ανοίγει άλλο θέμα, ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον, που είμαι πρόθυμος να συζητήσω εν ευθέτω χρόνω. (Ας πούμε, τι σου στέκεται πιο καλά, Αδόλφος Χίτλερ ή Άντολφ Χίτλερ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2011)

Earion said:


> Τι ωραία που τα διέκριναν οι παλαιοί: άλλος ο Γουλιέλμος *της *Οράγγης και άλλος ο Γουλιέλμος *εκ *Καντερβουρίας (ας πούμε).


Καλημέρα. Ποιοι παλιοί ακριβώς; Κάνανε οι παλιότεροι δικοί μας τέτοια διάκριση στη μεταγραφή των ξένων ονομάτων; Έχουμε δύο τρόπους απόδοσης τού _of_, αφού πρώτα μελετήσουμε το βιογραφικό και καταλάβουμε αν έχουμε φέουδο ή προέλευση; 

Κοιτάω εδώ στον Πάπυρο τους Γουλιέλμους (κάποια στιγμή να δούμε πού μπαίνει η cutoff line, πότε οι Γουλιέλμοι γίνονται Γουίλιαμ και οι Ιωάννηδες Τζων Τζον — και γιατί ο Σαίξπηρ Σέξπιρ έμεινε Γουίλιαμ) και βλέπω: Γουλιέλμος της Ωσέρ (Guillaume d'Auxerre), Γουλιέλμος της Μουρβέκης (Guillaume de Moerbeke), Γουλιέλμος του Όκαμ (William of Ockham) [βαρέθηκα να ψάξω για Γερμανό, αλλά κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου και κάποιον φον που μεταφράστηκε με τον ίδιο τρόπο]. Πιστεύω ότι κανένας απ' αυτούς δεν ήταν χωροδεσπότης, αλλά γιατί να πρέπει να το ελέγξω;

Με αυτή τη λογική (και την υποστήριξη του Πάπυρου) προτείνω *Γουλιέλμος του Νιούμπεργκ* (όχι επειδή έτσι τον έχει ο Πάπυρος :) ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2011)

Κάπου μπερδεύτηκα τώρα. Κάποια στιγμή, άσχετα από την ιστορία τους, αυτά τα οφ Νάθινγκ και φον Νιχτς και ντε Ριέν γίνονται επώνυμα. Θα πρέπει επομένως να ερευνούμε αν έχει περάσει αυτή η χρονική στιγμή και αντίστοιχα να μεταφράζουμε ή να μη μεταφράζουμε την πρόθεση;


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2011)

Εγώ δεν είπα τέτοιο πράγμα. Όταν υπάρχει το _of / de / von_, θα το μεταφράσεις / μεταγράψεις. Το cutoff line αφορούσε κάποιον μπούσουλα που είναι απαραίτητος για να ξέρουμε πότε έχουμε εξελληνισμένους τύπους ονομάτων και πότε μεταγραμμένους (και πότε το έχουμε δίπορτο, με τη Ζαν ντ' Αρκ, που είναι και Ιωάννα της Λορραίνης, ή τον Ντεκάρτ, που είναι και Καρτέσιος).


----------



## rogne (Jan 12, 2011)

Ο δόκτωρ έχει ένα δίκιο πάντως. Σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ τους Σχολαστικούς του Μεσαίωνα, όπου τα "of..." δίνουν και παίρνουν: κάποιοι, όπως χαρακτηριστικά ο Όκαμ, αλλά ακόμα και ο Μέρμπεκε (ο της... Μουρβέκης), έχουν γίνει αρκετά αναγνωρίσιμοι στη σχετική γραμματεία για ν' αναφέρονται απλώς έτσι στ' αγγλικά, με το τοπωνύμιο σαν επώνυμό τους. _Σημείωση: όταν όμως αναφέρεται το πλήρες όνομά τους, το "of..." κατά κανόνα διατηρείται, κι έχουμε τον Γουίλιαμ του Όκαμ και τον άλλον του Μέρμπεκε._ Νομίζω ότι κάτι παρόμοιο τηρείται και στα ελληνικά, από τους ελάχιστους μερακλήδες που ασχολούνται με τέτοια πράγματα.

Φυσικά, υπάρχουν αμέτρητοι άλλοι Σχολαστικοί για τους οποίους αυτό δεν ισχύει: έχουμε τον Γκιλ της Ρώμης, τον Ερρίκο της Γάνδης (θα μου πείτε, γιατί Ερρίκος αυτός; θα επανέλθω), τον Ντίτριχ του Φράιμπεργκ, και πάει λέγοντας. Υπάρχει επίσης ο Αγ. Άνσελμος του Καντέρμπουρι που, ευτυχώς, είναι άγιος, διάσημος φιλόσοφος και με χαρακτηριστικό ονοματάκι, οπότε γίνεται σκέτο Αγ. Άνσελμος ή και απλώς Άνσελμος, με το Καντέρμπουρι να παραλείπεται.

Γιατί Ερρίκος, τώρα, ο της Γάνδης; Το είχαμε συζητήσει κάποτε μ' ένα φίλο που μετέφραζε από τ' αγγλικά μια Εισαγωγή στη Μεσαιωνική Φιλοσοφία (ή κάπως έτσι), και είχαμε καταλήξει στο προσωρινό συμπέρασμα ότι καλό είναι ν' αποφεύγεται ο εξελληνισμός των ονομάτων, εκτός αν είναι περίπου αδύνατο να μαντέψουμε ποια είναι η εθνική γλώσσα του πρωτότυπου ονόματος. Στο Μεσαίωνα, με τα λατινικά ως lingua franca της Ευρώπης και τα έθνη-κράτη να μην έχουν σχηματιστεί ακόμα, εύκολα χάνεται η μπάλα σε τέτοια θέματα, ο αναχρονισμός των εθνικών γλωσσών είναι πολύ έντονος. Ε, ο παραπάνω Ερρίκος ήταν μια τέτοια περίπτωση: από αδυναμία να βρεθεί το πρωτότυπό του (Ανρί; Χάινριχ; Χένρικ; άλλο; ), εξελληνίστηκε. 

Γενικά, θα έλεγα κι εγώ ότι "of..." = "του/της...": είναι βολική και η αμφισημία της απόδοσης (και προέλευση από και εξουσία επί).


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2011)

Μπράβο, πολύ χρήσιμη η πρακτική λύση, έστω και αν δεν είναι το μοναδικό κριτήριο. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν μπαίνει κανείς στον πειρασμό να σερβίρει κανέναν Τζον Λάκλαντ.

Και μια παρατήρηση για κάτι που ίσως δεν είναι μόνο προσωπικό μου χούι: θα έγραφα τον _άγιο_ ολογράφως και με πεζό «α». Για να τον διακρίνουμε από τοπωνύμια.


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2011)

Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ περίπτωση που το of είναι μέρος του επωνύμου που λέει ο δόχτορας πιο πάνω αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κανέναν, οπότε έχω μπερδευτεί με την ερώτηση και πιο πολύ με μπερδεύει ο rogne, που κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε. 
Οι ευγενείς δεν έχουν του/της, μπαίνει κατευθείαν σαν επίθετο το όνομα του φέουδου. Ή μήπως όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2011)

Ούτε εγώ ξέρω περίπτωση με το of στο επώνυμο, ξέρω όμως περιπτώσεις με von, de, fan κλπ. Η απορία μου ήταν κυρίως πότε σταματάμε να μεταφράζουμε τα of, von, de κλπ (με άλλα λόγια, πότε θεωρούμε ότι ενσωματώθηκαν στο επώνυμο) και αρχίζουμε να τα μεταγράφουμε, ακθώς και αν υπάρχει διαφορά στην αντιμετώπιση αγγλικών ονομάτων με ονόματα από άλλες χώρες/γλώσσες. Στη Γερμανία, για παράδειγμα, (και ιδίως στη Βόρεια, με τη χανσεατική παράδοση κλπ) υπήρχαν πολλοί «φον» όπου αυτό το φον έδειχνε απλώς τον τόπο καταγωγής και μετά ενσωματώθηκε στο επώνυμο χωρίς να δείχνει τίτλο ευγενείας.

Η απάντηση, αν κατάλαβα καλά όλα τα προηγούμενα, είναι «κατά περίπτωση και συνήθεια» :). Με άλλα λόγια, μπορεί να έχουμε (σχεδόν) ταυτόχρονα Ιωάννα της Λορένης αλλά και Ζαν ντ' Αρκ, όμως Γουίλιαμ του (και όχι «οφ») Νιούμπεργκ (ή έστω, για να κάνω τη χάρη του Εάριον, Γουλιέλμου του εκ Νεοβρυγίας ;)).

Για να το πω και αλλιώς:

Αυτόν (ευκαιρία για γιουτιουμπάκι έψαχνα) με το εμβατήριο,






θα τον μεταγράψουμε Γιόζεφ Ραντέτσκι του Ράντετς (που θυμίζει πατρώνυμο) ή φον Ράντετς; (Δείτε τον σύνδεσμο στην αγγλική γουίκη με το ...of Radetz.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2011)

Μέρος (αμετάφραστο) του επωνύμου είναι το _*o’*_, που μπαίνει στα αγγλικά (και το μιμηθήκαμε όλοι) αντί για το ιρλανδικό ó, που μπαίνει πριν από πατρωνυμικό. Έτσι, ιρλανδικά: Seán Ó Cathasaigh, αγγλικά: Sean O’Casey, ελληνικά: Σον Ο’ Κέισι (αλλά και Σων Ο’ Κέιζυ  ). Ομοίως, μεταγραμματίζεται και δεν μεταφράζεται το σκοτσέζικο *Mac*.

Με την ευκαιρία, μια παρατήρηση: τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά που ξέρω στην ξένη γλώσσα κολλάνε πάνω στο επώνυμο όταν υπάρχει απόστροφος: _O'Connor, d'Artagnan_. Στα ελληνικά _δεν_ τα κολλάμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2011)

Αφού το πρόσθεσες, να προσθέσω κι εγώ ότι πολλά (αλλά όχι όλα) σλαβικά -σκι, -τσκι (και -οβιτς) μπορεί επίσης να δείχνουν τίτλο ευγενείας και όχι προέλευση ή πατρωνυμική καταγωγή.


----------



## rogne (Jan 12, 2011)

Τα "de", "von", κ.ο.κ., νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ λιγότερο σπαζοκεφαλιές σε σχέση με το "of": τα κάνουμε "ντε", "φον", κ.ο.κ., και ξεμπερδεύουμε. 

Να κι ένα σπάνιο φρούτο - επώνυμο με "of" που δεν είναι όμως "of", αλλά ... "or": Jan Vennegoor of Hesselink (η εξήγηση του ονόματος, εδώ). Όπως φαίνεται κι απ' τον τίτλο της βίκι, το όνομά του μεταγράφεται γενικά όπως γράφεται και προφέρεται (πάνω-κάτω) στα ολλανδικά, όχι ερμηνεύοντας τη σημασία του "of": Γιαν Βένεγκορ οφ Χέσελινκ. Η ερμηνευτική μεταγραφή του θα ήταν Vennegoor-Hesselink (στ' αγγλικά) ή Βένεγκορ-Χέσελινκ (στα ελληνικά), αλλά δεν έχει επικρατήσει.


----------



## Mindkaiser (Jan 12, 2011)

Μία τέτοια περίπτωση που αναζητούμε δεν είναι και ο Montesquieu του οποίου το όνομα ήταν Charles-Louis de Secondat; Όλοι τον μνημονεύουν ως Montesquieu από τον τίτλο του "baron de La Brède et de Montesquieu".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2011)

rogne said:


> Να κι ένα σπάνιο φρούτο - επώνυμο με "of" που δεν είναι όμως "of", αλλά ... "or": Jan Vennegoor of Hesselink. Όπως φαίνεται κι απ' τον τίτλο της βίκι, το όνομά του μεταγράφεται γενικά όπως γράφεται και προφέρεται (πάνω-κάτω) στα ολλανδικά, όχι ερμηνεύοντας τη σημασία του "of": Γιαν Βένεγκορ οφ Χέσελινκ. Η ερμηνευτική μεταγραφή του θα ήταν Vennegoor-Hesselink (στ' αγγλικά) ή Βένεγκορ-Χέσελινκ (στα ελληνικά), αλλά δεν έχει επικρατήσει.



Ακούστε όμως και το (κτγμ, ίσως πιο σωστό Βένεχουρ) από την κατά δήλωσή της Κινέζα (!) στο φόρβο...

Δεν άντεξες;  (Συγκ)ρατιέμαι από το πρωί...


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> θα τον μεταγράψουμε Γιόζεφ Ραντέτσκι του Ράντετς (που θυμίζει πατρώνυμο) ή φον Ράντετς; (Δείτε τον σύνδεσμο στην αγγλική γουίκη με το ...of Radetz.)


Και αφού απόλαυσα τον μαέστρο...

Εκτός του ότι, όπως λέει και ο rogne, είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να γράψεις ένα _φον_ από ένα _οφ_ (που είναι _οβ_), όταν μεγαλώνει το όνομα, το _τού_ απομονώνει αυτό που το ακολουθεί και μας μπερδεύει. _Φον Ράντετς_, λοιπόν. Είναι και νεότερος, άλλωστε.

Άλλο: πώς το διαδίκτυο δείχνει την αμηχανία του μπροστά στο _Λουθιέντες_ του Γκόγια (Francisco José de Goya y Lucientes).


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 12, 2011)

Πράγματι η ιστορία του επωνύμου του Γιαν Φέννεχοουρ οφ Χέσσελινκ είναι από τις πιο απολαυστικές. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ως πρόσωπο της εποχής μας, ο Ολλανδός ποδοσφαιριστής μας προκαλεί λιγότερες σκοτούρες από τον παλιόφιλο Γουλιέλμο. Το θέμα που συζητάμε είναι πολύ μεγάλο και, ελλείψει χρόνου, επιφυλάσσομαι για μια γενικότερη τοποθέτηση. Το μόνο που θα ήθελα να προσθέσω είναι ότι εν προκειμένω το of δεν δηλώνει ούτε καταγωγή ούτε φέουδο, αλλά τη μονή του καλού μας φίλου (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newburgh_Priory). Έχω την αίσθηση ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, μπακάλικα ίσως, προτιμάμε το "του" και όχι "εκ του/ από το".`[θα μας το επιβεβαιώσει όμως ο Earion]


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, μια παρατήρηση: τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά που ξέρω στην ξένη γλώσσα κολλάνε πάνω στο επώνυμο όταν υπάρχει απόστροφος: _O'Connor, d'Artagnan_. Στα ελληνικά _δεν_ τα κολλάμε.




Για τα γαλλικά όμως δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή. Οπότε, μάλλον αυτό δεν δηλώνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2011)

Και η επόμενη απορία. Τι δείχνει το φον του Λαρς Φον Τρίερ; (Προσοχή στα κεφαλαία!)


----------



## rogne (Jan 12, 2011)

> Και η επόμενη απορία. Τι δείχνει το φον του Λαρς Φον Τρίερ; (Προσοχή στα κεφαλαία!)



Εύκολο: τίποτα (_the "von" was adopted during his stay at the Danish Film School_, κατά imdb). Κλασικός Τρίερ...


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2011)

Λεπτομέρειες, JimAdams!


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2011)

Μην ξεχνάμε και τον Άλαν α-Ντέηλ στον Ρομπεν των Δασών.
Το να χρησιμοποιέι κάποιος το όνομα του φέουδου του για επίθετο δεν είναι και τόσο παράξενο, και στον Σαίξπηρ το βλέπουμε (τον Μάκβεθ σε κάποιο σημείο τον αποκαλούν Γκλάμις, αν θυμάμαι καλά). 
Γενικά στα αγγλικά δνε είναι ποτέ μερος του επιθετου, οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα μετάφρασής του αλλιώς.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δηλωσα συμμετοχη στην κλήρωση για την Πρωτοχρονιάτικη Συναυλία του 2012. Θα μου πείς τώρα κι άμα μου τυχει τι θα κανω θα πληρώσω 500 ευρώ το εισητήριο συν το ταξίδι στη Βιέννη; Καλά ενταξει, πιθανότητες να μου τύχει λιγότερες από το να κερδίσω το λότο, οπότε ίσως πιο καλά να έπαιζα λότο (που δεν παίζω, αρα μηδέν πιθανότητηες). 

Άλλη παράπλευρη σκέψη: δηλαδη η οικογένεια Φάινς εχει δύο γιούς που λέγονται κι οι δυο Ρανούλφιοι.


----------



## Earion (Jan 12, 2011)

Βλέπω ότι η συζήτηση άνοιξε σε περισσότερα θέματα· το φοβόμουν αυτό, αλλά απ’ την άλλη εγώ το προκάλεσα εν μέρει, οπότε ας μην παραπονιέμαι. Ομολογώ ότι απάντησα πολύ στενά στις ερωτήσεις του Δόκτορα, έτσι όπως τις εξέλαβα στη διατύπωσή τους: (α) πώς μεταφράζεται το «of» του Γουλιέλμου και (β) αν το γαλλικό «ντε» και το γερμανικό «φον» αρμόζει να μεταφράζονται κι αυτά κατά την ίδια λογική. Και υποστήριξα ότι, αν μεν ο περί ου ο λόγος είναι «δεσπότης του», θα πούμε «του», αν είναι καταγόμενος «από το», θα πούμε «από το». Ποια όμως είναι η λογική; Υπάρχει σταθερή πρακτική στο θέμα αυτό που να καλύπτει όλες τις περιπτώσεις; Η παρέμβαση του Νίκελ με επαναφέρει (και δίκαια, ως συνήθως) στην τάξη. Όχι, σταθερή πρακτική δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει, και ούτε μπορεί να ισχύει για όλο το χρονικό εύρος από Μεσαίωνα μέχρι σήμερα. Επικαλέστηκα --ελλειπτικά-- «τους παλαιούς» εννοώντας ότι όποτε ήθελαν να κάνουν τη διάκριση αυτή δεν δίσταζαν διόλου, έλεγαν «ο εκ τάδε», όπως παρότρυνα και τον Δόκτορα να κάνει.

Ας γίνω αναλυτικότερος και ας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα «παλαιού»: ξεφυλλίζω εντελώς πρόχειρα την _Ιστορία της Φραγκοκρατίας εν Ελλάδι_ του William Miller, σε μετάφραση Σπυρίδωνος Λάμπρου, και βλέπω αίφνης να αναφέρονται ο Βενιαμίν ο εκ Τουδέλης και ο Φίλιππος Α΄ ο εκ Κουρτεναίης και ο Λεονάρδος ο εξ Ουηρόλου. Πολύ περισσότερο αισθητή είναι η επιμονή του Λάμπρου να χρησιμοποιεί --όπου μπορεί-- εθνικά: Φίλιππον τον Σαβαυδικόν (αλλού λέει: τον κόμιτα της Σαβαυδίας Φίλιππον), ο Ταραντίνος Φίλιππος, Κάρολος ο Ανδηγαυικός (και Φίλιππος ο Ανδηγαυικός), Γυιβέρτος Β΄ ο Ουηρωναίος, Ούγων ο Βριέννιος. Όταν από την άλλη πρόκειται για τοπωνύμιο σχετικά άγνωστο στο ελληνικό κοινό, δεν διστάζει να τα αφήσει αμετάφραστα: Αγνή de Cicon, Ούγων de Sully, Ιωάννης de Cléry, Ιωάννης de lo Cavo, Γοδεφρείδος de Bruyères, και πολλά παρόμοια. Τα ίδια και άλλος παλιός, ο Καιροφύλας (_Ιστορία των Αθηνών υπό τους Βυζαντινούς και τους Φράγκους_, 1933): Κάρολος της Ανδεγαυΐας, Φίλιππος της Σαβοΐας, Φίλιππος του Τάραντος, αλλά και Βονιφάτιος ο Βερονέζος και ο γνωστότερος Βονιφάτιος ο Μομφερρατικός και η Ειρήνη η Μομφερρατική…

Τέλος πάντων, για να μπει κάπου ένα όριο, λελογισμένα, ας πούμε το εξής: ότι θα προσέχουμε να μη λέμε κάποιον "του τάδε" όταν πρόκειται για μη ευγενή και όταν ταυτόχρονα υπάρχει για την εν λόγω περιοχή ή πόλη κάποιος δεσπότης. Δηλαδή ας μην αποκαλούμε κάποιον παρακατιανό "του Λουξεμβούργου" εφόσον υπάρχει ο δούκας του Λουξεμβούργου.

Τώρα, για να προλάβω τις αντιδράσεις, πώς γίνεται να λέμε "η παρθένος της Ορλεάνης" ή "της Λορένης"; (το γράφω όπως αρέσει στον Νίκελ). Χμμ... ας πούμε εδώ ότι η φράση έχει πάρει κάτι από κτητική έννοια, είναι κάτι σαν το "λάβαρο", τον "πολιούχο", το "παλλάδιο" της πόλης.

Η παρέμβαση του Ρογέριου είναι σωτήρια, μια και επισημαίνει ότι ο Γουλιέλμος για χάρη του οποίου άρχισε η κουβέντα δεν ήταν «από το Ν.» αλλά από τη Μονή του Ν., κι έτσι αβίαστα θα τον πούμε «του», όπως ακριβώς αποκαλούμε φερειπείν τον Θεοφάνη του Μεγάλου Αγρού (της Μονής δηλαδή του Μ.Α., σημειώστε από την άλλη, έτσι ως απλή γνώση, ότι οι μοναχοί στον ορθόδοξο κόσμο αποκαλούνται με ιδιότυπο «εθνικό», προερχόμενο από το όνομα της μονής τους: Νεόφυτος ο Καυσοκαλυβίτης, ο Ξηροποταμηνός, ο Ιβηρίτης, ο Διονυσιάτης, ο Φιλανθρωπηνός).

Άλλου βεληνεκούς είναι η αναρώτηση του Δόκτορα τι γίνεται με όλα αυτά τα de, of και von που καταλήγουν αναπόσπαστο μέρος του ονόματος. Στην περίπτωση αυτή όσο απομακρυνόμαστε από τα αρχαϊκότερα και πλησιάζουμε προς τους Νεότερους Χρόνους τόσο αρμόζει να αφήνουμε αυτά τα λεξίδια αμετάφραστα. Δεν πέρασε κανενός από το μυαλό να μεταφράσει τον Ντε Γκωλ ούτε τον Ντε Λατρ ντε Τασινύ ούτε τον Φον ντερ Γκολτς. Αλλά διαχωριστική γραμμή πού να βρεθεί; Κατά περίπτωση κι εδώ, όπως σχεδόν παντού… (Στην πραγματικότητα, όπως φαίνεται και από τα παραδείγματα του Λάμπρου, τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πολύ σταθερά ήδη από τον όψιμο Μεσαίωνα).
Επιπλέον προσοχή στο εξής όσον αφορά τους «φον»: οι κατατασσόμενοι ως αξιωματικοί στον πρωσικό, και αργότερα στον γερμανικό, στρατό αποκτούσαν αυτόματα το δικαίωμα να προσθέσουν το «φον» στο επώνυμο τους, ανεξάρτητα από την κοινωνική τους προέλευση. Βάλτε δηλαδή κι αυτούς δίπλα στους αστούς εμπόρους της Βόρειας Γερμανίας.

Παράπλευρο θέμα, τώρα, ο εξελληνισμός των ονομάτων. Διαχωριστική γραμμή ζητά ο Νίκελ, που να εφαρμόζεται τυφλοσουρτηδόν (ωραίο επίρρημα, το έμαθα πρόσφατα και υπόσχομαι να απαντήσω) αλλά τέτοιο «ου δοθήσεται ημίν». Κι εδώ φοβάμαι πως δεν μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε παρά περιπτωσιολογικά. Ό,τι ισχύει είναι η «μακροχρόνια, αδιάκοπη και ομοιόμορφη εφαρμογή» που έχει επικρατήσει. Που και αυτή έχει τις μόδες της και τις ακρότητές της (την σήμερον ημέραν δεν θα πούμε Γοίθιος ούτε Σνεϊδέριος, αλλά θα πούμε Έγελος και Καρτέσιος). Το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να προσφέρω στη συζήτηση είναι να υποβάλω στην κρίση σας έναν κατάλογο περιπτώσεων, που τον έχω συντάξει εκ του προχείρου, σαν για δικό μου παιχνίδι, για να μαζέψω αντιδράσεις …

Υ.Γ. Δεν συμφωνώ με την άποψη του rogne ότι καλό είναι ν' αποφεύγεται ο εξελληνισμός των ονομάτων. Δεν μιλάμε εδώ για σύγχρονους, μιλάμε για ιστορικά πρόσωπα και δεν είμαστε οι πρώτοι που επιχειρούν μεταφορά γνώσης στα ελληνικά. Σε πολλά πράγματα έχουμε μια παράδοση πίσω μας. Γιατί να της γυρίσουμε την πλάτη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2011)

Εξαιρετικό μίνι-πόνημα, και οι ονομαστικές αναφορές των _hoi palaioi_ απολαυστικές.

Να εξομολογηθώ την αμαρτία μου: Η αρχική μου σκέψη ήταν να βολιδοσκοπήσω τις διαθέσεις για να καινοτομήσω χρησιμοποιώντας τα Γουίλιαμ οφ Νιούμπεργκ και (για τον σύγχρονό του) Ραλφ οφ Κόγκεσαλ. Μην ανησυχείτε· μου πέρασε. Έγραψα για αυτοτιμωρία εκατό φορές Ρανούλφος (με κοπιπάστα, φυσικά).


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2011)

Ωραίο!
Δυστυχώς μου δημιούργησε άλλες απορίες, όπως πού στο καλό βρίσκονται το Ουηρόλο και η Τουδέλη


----------



## rogne (Jan 12, 2011)

> Δεν συμφωνώ με την άποψη του rogne ότι καλό είναι ν' αποφεύγεται ο εξελληνισμός των ονομάτων. Δεν μιλάμε εδώ για σύγχρονους, μιλάμε για ιστορικά πρόσωπα και δεν είμαστε οι πρώτοι που επιχειρούν μεταφορά γνώσης στα ελληνικά. Σε πολλά πράγματα έχουμε μια παράδοση πίσω μας. Γιατί να της γυρίσουμε την πλάτη;



Στους Σχολαστικούς του Μεσαίωνα αναφερόμουν, δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε καμιά παράδοση σε αυτούς. Και με τον "Έγελο" πάντως δεν ενθουσιάζομαι, να πω την αλήθεια. Στο μεταξύ, δεν ξέρω πώς επιβίωσε αυτός και όχι ο "Κάντιος" π.χ. (ο Καρτέσιος είναι λίγο διαφορετική ιστορία: ήταν ήδη γνωστός και ως Cartesius, καθότι παλιότερος). Καλύτερα πάντως να συνεννοούμαστε με τους ξένους, που είναι πιο ειδήμονες σε τέτοιους σκοτεινούς τομείς, παρά να "μεταφέρουμε γνώση" στα καθ' ημάς εξελληνίζοντας τα ονόματα. Να είχαμε κομίσει και καμιά άλλη γνώση στην ιστορία της φιλοσοφίας, να πω εντάξει - αλλά μόνο σε κάτι τέτοιες τσαχπινιές αρκούμαστε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2011)

Ο Earion μετέφερε με καλοδιαλεγμένες επιλογές μέρος από την τρέλα της μεταγραφής. Έκανε ένα μικρό λάθος: «πώς γίνεται να λέμε "η παρθένος της Ορλεάνης" ή "της Λορένης"; (το γράφω όπως αρέσει στον Νίκελ)». Εγώ είχα γράψει «της Λορραίνης», επιχειρώντας να δω πόση τύχη θα είχε η τήρηση της αντιστρέψιμης ορθογραφίας για παλιούς εξελληνισμένους τύπους. Όπως γράφω _Βρυξέλλες_. (Αλλά _Σέξπιρ_ και _Γκέτε_ για τους μη εξελληνισμένους.) Το πρόβλημά μου είναι αν θα πρέπει να διατηρήσω και την τρέλα της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας, να γράψω «Λωρραίνης». Οι ποικιλίες είναι τόσες (-_ο_- ή –_ω_-, -_ε_- ή –_αι_-, ένα ή δύο -_ρ_-, για να μην πούμε για εκείνους που νομίζουν ότι είναι δύο τα -_ν_-) που απελπίζεσαι γρήγορα, ακόμα κι αν έχεις τις καλύτερες προθέσεις, και ζηλεύεις τους Ιταλούς και τη _Lorena_ τους.

Και μη με παρεξηγείτε για τη «διαχωριστική γραμμή», δεν την εννοούσα σαν κάτι που πρέπει να επιβάλουμε, αλλά κάτι που θα υπήρχε σαν μπούσουλας ως προς την τρέχουσα πρακτική, να μη χρειάζεται να διασταυρώνουμε πάντα με δυο-τρεις εγκυκλοπαίδειες για να δούμε τι κάνουν αυτές. Συμφωνώ ότι θα πορευτούμε με ό,τι έχουμε κρατήσει από τη μακροχρόνια παράδοση. Αλλά, επειδή γι’ αυτό το θέμα έχω να πω πάρα πολλά, δεν θα πω τίποτα. Τα κρατάω για χωριστό νήμα με τίτλο _Ἑῤῥῖκος Σχλιέμανν_. :)


----------



## Earion (Jan 13, 2011)

Νίκελ, είμαι ο πρώτος που αναγνωρίζει ότι μια συζήτηση περί εξελληνισμού ονομάτων απαιτεί αρκετή προεργασία, γι’ αυτό και πρότεινα δειλά δειλά να γίνει «εν ευθέτω χρόνω». Τι να γίνει, αφού μπήκα στο χορό χόρεψα… Τώρα βέβαια έχει έρθει η στιγμή της αυτοσυγκράτησης, αλλά προηγουμένως αισθάνομαι ότι πρέπει να εκπληρώσω μιαν οφειλή. Χτες υποσχέθηκα έναν κατάλογο περιπτώσεων, για να δούμε αν υπάρχουν κανόνες (που δεν υπάρχουν) ή χρονολογικά όρια. Τον παραθέτω ευθύς αμέσως, χωρίς να ζητώ απάντηση από κανένα. Ας μείνει ως εφόδιο για περαιτέρω προβληματισμό. Διαβάστε τον και δείτε αν και πού «κλωτσάει» το γλωσσικό σας αισθητήριο (και μη σταθείτε, παρακαλώ, στην ορθογραφία· ξέρω ότι η όλη υπόθεση μπλέκει στις παρυφές της με το μέγιστο ζήτημα της αντιστρεψιμότητας, αλλά ας σταματήσουμε εδώ). Επαναλαμβάνω ότι ο κατάλογος είναι πρόχειρος και από μνήμης.

Ρογήρος Βάκων
Δάντης
Πετράρχης
Βοκάκιος
Ιωάννης Γουτεμβέργιος
Βαρθολομαίος Ντιάζ
Κοσμάς Μέδικος
Λαυρέντιος Μέδικος
Νικόλαος Κοπέρνικος
Μιχαήλ Άγγελος
Ραφαήλος
Ανδρέας Βεζάλιος
Φίλιππος Μελάγχθων
Μαρτίνος Λούθηρος
Αθανάσιος Κίρχερ
Ρενάτος Καρτέσιος
Αδάμ Σμιθ
Θωμάς Μάλθος
Ισαάκ Νεύτων
Γεώργιος Ουάσινγκτον
Βενιαμίν Φραγκλίνος
Θωμάς Τζέφερσον
Μαξιμιλιανός Ροβεσπιέρος
Ναπολέων Βοναπάρτης
Έγελος
Ελγίνος
Ούγος Φώσκολος
Ευγένιος Ντελακρουά
Λαμαρτίνος
Φρειδερίκος Σίλλερ
Βίκτωρ Ουγκώ
Αλφρέδος ντε Μυσσέ
Ιππόλυτος Ταιν
Λεοπόλδος φον Ράνκε
Γουστάβος Φλωμπέρ
Κάρολος Ντίκενς
Ιωσήφ Γαριβάλδης
Ιωσήφ Ματσίνι
Κάρολος Δαρβίνος
Κάρολος Μαρξ
Φρειδερίκος Ένγκελς
Εδμόνδος Αμπού
Εδμόνδος Ροστάν
Αβραάμ Λίνκολν
Λέων Γαμβέττας
Αδόλφος Θίερσος
Γουστάβος Λεμπόν
Φρειδερίκος Νίτσε
Βικέντιος Βαν Γκογκ
Αρθούρος Σοπενχάουερ
Αρθούρος Ρεμπώ
Θωμάς Έντισον
Φερδινάνδος Γρηγορόβιος
Φερδινάνδος Φος
Αριστείδης Μπριάν
Ροδόλφος Βαλεντίνο
Ιωσήφ Στάλιν
Λέων Τρότσκι
Αλβέρτος Σβάιτσερ
Φραγκλίνος Ρούσβελτ

Παρατήρηση πρώτη: Η τάση εξελληνισμού παρέμεινε ζωντανή μέχρι τα μέσα του 20ού αιώνα. Ποσοτικά υπερέχει ο εξελληνισμός των βαπτιστικών, αλλά δεν είναι άγνωστες και περιπτώσεις πλήρους εξελληνισμού (βλ. Δαρβίνος).

Παρατήρηση δεύτερη: Αντιπαραδείγματα. Κανείς δεν διανοείται να εξελληνίσει τους παρακάτω:

Νικολό Μακιαβέλλι
Γουίλλιαμ Μπλέικ
Γιόχαν Γκαίτε
Ζαν-Ζακ Ρουσσώ
Λούντβιχ βαν Μπετόβεν
Ρίχαρντ Βάγκνερ
Άλφρεντ Τέννυσον
Αλεξάντερ Γκράχαμ Μπελ
Γκαμπριέλε Ντ’ Ανούντσιο
Μαξ Βέμπερ
Πωλ Βερλαίν
Ζίγκμουντ Φρόιντ
Ζωρζ Κλεμανσώ
Πάμπλο Πικάσο

Προσκολλώ και τα παρακάτω (για να μη λησμονούμε τις δυναστείες):
Αψβούργοι
Βουρβώνοι

Παρατήση τρίτη: Συστηματικά και απόλυτα εξελληνίζονται τα βαπτιστικά ονόματα των κάθε είδους ηγεμόνων (βασιλιάδων, αυτοκρατόρων, παπών). Ριχάρδοι Λεοντόκαρδοι, Ιωάννηδες Ακτήμονες, Γουστάβοι Αδόλφοι και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Μέχρι και σήμερα. Έτσι ο τωρινός βασιλιάς της Σουηδίας είναι ο Κάρολος ΙΣΤ΄ Γουστάβος (και όχι Καρλ Γκούσταφ). Και η «Γιαγιά όλης της Ευρώπης» βασίλισσα Βικτωρία για τον ίδιο λόγο είναι ακριβώς έτσι και όχι Βικτόρια. Έχει και πλατεία στην Αθήνα (Πλατεία Βικτωρίας βέβαια). Και δίνει το όνομά της σε ολόκληρη εποχή, τη *βικτωριανή *(με ωμέγα).

(Επί τη ευκαιρία: «η διασημότερη μονάρχις στον κόσμο, η Ελισάβετ Β΄ της Βρετανίας», Κοσμάς Βίδος στο _Βημαγκαζίνο_).


----------



## Earion (Jan 13, 2011)

Δωράκι για την SBE και για όλους τους θαυμαστές της οικογένειας Φάινς, Ρέιφ και Τζόζεφ συμπεριλαμβανομένων (και συνάμα διόρθωση και αναγνώριση ενός ακόμα σφάλματός μου που στοίχισε τον αγαπητό μου Δόκτορα κόπο, χρόνο και στεναχώρια –-μέα κούλπα, μέα μάξιμα κούλπα). Ρα*δ*ούλφος και όχι Ρα*ν*ούλφος.

Αντιγράφω από το _Penguin dictionary of surnames_ του Basil Cottle, 2η έκδ. 1978:*Ralf(e)* (first name) “advice wolf” Germanic. _Radulf _/ _Raulf _in its Norman form, _Raoul _in the French of Paris –-whence surnames such as *Rawle*. The –-_ph_ spelling is now much commoner for both first name and surname; the old vernacular pronunciation *Rafe *has become superior, and the spelling-pronunciation vulgar. The numerous progeny are (sometimes hopelessly) intertwined with those of *Rolf*.

​Rogne, δεν συμφωνώ. Όλες οι γλώσσες έχουν το δικαίωμα να φέρνουν στα δικά τους μέτρα τα εισαγόμενα στοιχεία. Όπως δεν διαμαρτύρομαι που μου αλλάζουν τα φώτα οι Εγγλέζοι μιλώντας για Σελιούσιντς και Νταϊτζίνις Άκριτις, όπως δεν διαμαρτύρονται οι Εγγλέζοι που ακούν τους Ιταλούς μιλούν για Άννα Μπολένα, το ίδιο θέλω και για τη δική μου γλώσσα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2011)

Αναφερόμουν στον Ralph και τον αδερφο του τον Ranulph Φάινς, φυσικά. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές, εμένα δε με πειράζει να εξελληνίζονται τα βαφτιστικά, ειδικά όταν ειναι ελληνικής καταγωγής (δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πω στα ελληνικά την κυρία Κρουζ τίποτα αλλο εκτός από Πηνελόπη). Πόσο μάλλον όταν πρόκειται για Μαρίες και Άννες και λοιπά που είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια στη γλώσσα μας. Τι θα τα κάνουμε, θα τα κρατάμε άκλιτα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2011)

Έχουμε περάσει σε άλλο λιβάδι και θα μας μετακομίσω οσονούπω, αλλά.... το Μπλάντι Μαίρη (ή το γράφουμε _Μέρι_; ) πήρε τ' όνομά του από τη βασίλισσα Μαρία;


----------

